# Overheard in our 4-H meeting today:



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We have a small club - only 5 homeschooled girls. Three of them show dairy goats, one does horses, and the youngest is just along for the ride. We do alot of crafts during the winter to enter in the local fairs the following summer.

Today we started learning how to "Quill". The girls are experimenting with shaping the paper strips and this is what I heard:

Child A: "Whoa...If those are puffed sleeves, they're TOTALLY awesome!"

Child B (looking offended): "They're FEET!"

Much laughter.

I love 4-H!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol


----------

